# hunting by valley city



## 2brddogs (Jun 29, 2006)

me and 4 of my ducks unlimited chapter are planning a trip to north dakota this year from wisconsin. (one of my committee members is engaged to a girl from valley city) we were just wondering how the hunting has been there in the past and if we should hunt fields or water. (if there is any left). our main purpose is not to shoot as many geese and ducks as we can but to observe the fall migration. we have good duck hunting in wisconsin, but, there is always the wonder of what thousands of migrating birds looks like. i realize that we are nr's but really would appreciate any positive feedback. thanks, 2brddogs


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

2brddogs,

The key is to remain flexible and be ready to put the miles on. It may be diffcult to limit yourself to a certain area...especially this year with how dry it is (if that trend continues). Last year's success there may have no bearing on this year. I highly suggest doing your homework (as you are beginning to now) and plan on at least 1 or 2 days of initial scouting.

There are tons of posts on this topic and you'll see the key is scouting and flexibility. Good luck...

BTW, I grew up in WI...30 miles south of Green Bay.

Mike


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

2brddogs I used to hunt that area very often but that was many years ago. The big lake north of town is Astabula..The lake is large so it would attract migrators . The birds would then find smaller water to feed and loaf in. There are some WPA's in the vicinity and they can provide some good hunting. There is one on the northwest corner of the lake that was my favorite. You should be able to find it on a map. There is some good field hunting on mallards later in the season because the lake is one of the last to freeze in the area. I cant tell you what the water conditions are like but maybe you guys can get some more information from family of buddies gal. good luck. ps we like nonresidents.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

There are no ducks in ND I would suggest Florida...
Bandhunter


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Some day Band Hunter is going to need help with something and someone is going to have a smart a** coment for him. I wonder how he will feel then.

I agree with the others you are going to need a couple of days of scouting. Hunting in ND and that area is going to be harder than usual. It is going to still be possible though there is some larger bodies of water in that area. It is not going to be a normal ND waterfowl year by any stretch but have fun when you come out. Scout and field hunt are my suggestions (this has been rehashed in many other threads). If you are coming to HUNT you will have a good time if you are coming just to shoot you might be disappointed. "A bad day HUNTING is better than a good day working"

Enjoy the HUNT


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Wetland conditions are poor and getting poorer by the day. However that does not mean that decent hunting cannot be found. As others suggested, be prepared to scout and come prepared to hunt both water setups and fields. This will allow you to do what ever the opportunities provide.

Field hunts will require a about a dozen or so of goose decoys per person, and can be in the form of shells, and silo's or full bodies. Most of us prefer FB goose decoys but they are not a necessity to have success. If space is an issue on the trip and field layout blinds are not an option, remember that good brown camo cloths will do well to conceal you in a field also.

Be mobile and be flexible on hunting styles and you should do OK!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> remember that good brown camo cloths will do


Or go with the fried, burnt or baked brown camo. I'm still being optimistic, there is no telling when a couple of monsoons could swing through the area and fill things up.


----------



## 2brddogs (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks to everyone for their positive input on this hunt. also thank you for the tips. was going to reply to the negativity that i felt from bandhunter but i figured it really wasn't worth my time. we hope to have a safe, fun hunt and get to meet some of the true sportsmen of north dakota. if any one is interested, and wants to hunt the big miss, let me know. i live about an hour away. late season is great and you won't have to worry about "sportsmen" like bandhunter to spoil your hunt.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

I used to hunt the areas around Ashtabula when it was just coming out of dry, years ago.

Used to hunt the fields and potholes on the bluffs just above the lake. (It's just a big valley river impoundment.) You can shoot your geese and ducks there but the ducks relate more to water. Havent been there for years but unless things have changed, the landowners (at least the ones I dealt with) are really nice.

If you can get a map and pinpoint some of the bigger water in the area, the fields (depending upon what time of year you are coming up) should be focused on. Those (the fields) get jumped on pretty hard by the locals right away but if you can find some water (doesnt need to be much) you should get some good shooting. They rest on the big lake and feed in the fields but enough of them visit the potholes (if they arent dry) to provide good hunting without disturbing any roosts (the big lake and several area sloughs).

If you are a water hunter and are willing to get your boots sucked off, you can bring a 5 gallon pail and sit on it with whatever kind of cammo netting you can get your hands on and sit close (and still) enough to your decoys in the water and shoot your birds.

When it is like this, the smaller the body of water the better. If you can find a tiny pothole that is deep enough to hold water, you can set up close enough to intercept birds even if the arent going to land on your face and not get your boots sucked off.

No matter where you go, you are going to encounter a strip of mud or bare dry ground between you and were the ducks want to land. 
A good pass would be a good bet but that requires some good scouting.

Pray for a gullywasher that floods the drought stunted crops and, if answered, the farmers can claim disaster and you will hunt in nirvanna.

(odds 1000 to 1)

There are X number of birds and less and less water so they will be concentrated as it stands, which equals good hunting but more competition and more ill feelings from those on this website.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------

